
Ask HN: YouTube Scubscriptions with No Account? - fsajkdnjk
I am in the process of degoogling myself and I am looking for FF extension or free website that would allow me to aggregate youtube channels I like and list latest videos from them, just like the standard subscriptions page on youtube for authenticated users.<p>Is there such thing or bookmarks will have to do?
======
troydavis
Yes, RSS. Every channel/user and playlist has an RSS feed. Users can also
export all current subscriptions to OPML.

[https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6224202?hl=en](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6224202?hl=en),
[http://tips.slaw.ca/2019/technology/rss-feed-for-a-
youtube-c...](http://tips.slaw.ca/2019/technology/rss-feed-for-a-youtube-
channel-or-playlist/)

If you don’t already have an RSS reader, Feedbin is worth trying. I’m a happy
customer.

------
fsajkdnjk
this is awesome [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/feedbroreader...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/feedbroreader/?src=search)

you can get your subscriptions via
[https://www.youtube.com/subscription_manager](https://www.youtube.com/subscription_manager)

